
Stunning Progress in Technology Brings The Death of Unskilled Labor - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2012/07/05/stunning-progress-in-technology-brings-the-death-of-unskilled-labor/
======
runawaybottle
In interim, would it be fair to say that there will be a lost generation of
people while this transition happens?

------
cafard
Impoverishment perhaps. Drive to your local Home Depot, and look around at the
day laborers waiting to be hired.

~~~
daveasaurus
Are you saying it's a bad thing?

I don't think it's worth halting technologic advancements and improvements in
the name of saving (unskilled) jobs.

